# Overnight at Grande Synthe Auchan



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone actually overnighted at the Auchan at Grande Synthe (Dunkerque) ?

Is it tolerated / encouraged / done at all ?

G


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly we did ask them several years ago, and they said NO, although there is a member on the mh-list who uses it fairly regularly.

I asked at the Boulonge one, and they said yes.

I prefer to ask, as then I feel that at least we have permission and less likely to get knocked up in the night.

Carol

Don't forget times may well have changed. Would be interested to know if they have, as it is the first stop and would be better than the aire and free.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> Grizzly we did ask them several years ago, and they said NO, although there is a member on the mh-list who uses it fairly regularly.


Thanks Carol...We've shopped there a couple of times but never stayed and I've not looked specifically for anywhere to overnight in the car park. It would be convenient for us as a first night stop from Calais. We'll probably be fairly late so I'd rather a "proper" stop and so we'll probably stay in Calais at the aire there or the ferry terminal.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have overnighted in that small carpark on the far right of Auchan. Not sure if it's part of the Auchan carpark - looks like a garden centre there. I arrived very late so didn't bother looking for approval - just kept a low profile (with three or four others motorhomes!!).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Tony...we've got a low profile too so might be able to get away with it.

( :wink: )

G


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Grizzly......Good Day

If all else fails suggest the excellent parking at Norfolk Lines Terminal.

They do permit O'nighting. We asked mid October last ...they said ,quite surprised, "but of course"

Even if you don't travel with them, in off season, there

is so much space I doubt if anyone would ever check.

HTH

Ken..........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wanderwagon3 said:


> If all else fails suggest the excellent parking at Norfolk Lines Terminal.
> -is so much space I doubt if anyone would ever check.


Hi Ken ...this is what we'd like to do really. We hoped to go with Norfolkline and stay overnight in their compound but their fare was significantly more than Seafrance.

We've not been with Norfolkline since they revamped the Dunkerque end. Do you know if we'd have to go through a ticket check or anything to get into the waiting area ?

G


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly we always stop at the quayside gravalines only 20 mins from calais  and there is somewhere free of traffic to walk the dogs


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barrosa said:


> Hi Grizzly we always stop at the quayside gravalines only 20 mins from calais  and there is somewhere free of traffic to walk the dogs


We did try this once but got hopelessly lost, Tomtom went to pieces and we eventually finished up at a horrible campsite somewhere on the sea front at ??. We do mean to give it another try - we even printed a MHF set of directions.

Perhaps this year....!

Thanks

G


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> We've not been with Norfolkline since they revamped the Dunkerque end. Do you know if we'd have to go through a ticket check or anything to get into the waiting area ?
> 
> G


No, you can go straight into the large car park in front of the ticket office without going through a ticket check.

If you aren't proud, there is a large HGV overnight park signposted from the last roundabout before the ferry terminal. I've stayed there and it is very reassuring having all those guys around. I wasn't disturbed by them starting their engines at 4 in the morning, or anything.

There are also a couple of aires in Gravelines, just about 20 minutes away from the NorfolkLine terminal.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Auchan*

Hello G,

We attempted to one day but ended up at a small parking area near Gravelines. Did not like the idea of being spotted from the road.

Trev.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree that the Norfolkline carpark outside the booking office is a good place to park, i did this summer after getting a late ferry and not wanting to travel any further after 275 miles.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

We stayed at the Gravelines stop last July and were very happy with it. Loads of other motorhomes there.
If you go to the "find campsite" database and click on the Gravelines entry, it gives the address under the lighthouse photo as Petit Fort Phillipe ( the general area) and rue Louis Joonekindt. This is a different place, follow the excellent directions in the review to Rue du Port and you'll be ok. It's very easy to miss the first turn into it, but you can take the next left and come in from that direction.
If you do get lost and find yourself in Gravelines centre, make for the river/harbour and make sure you are on the east bank. You'll get to the aire (bins only) by the little marina as long as you stick close to the river.
Good luck.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You can also stay at the carpark in Cite Europe - there's a specific carpark for motorhomes. We stayed there this year. No problems, and they're quite happy for you to stay overnight and just a short walk to stock up with whatever you need.


----------

